# 24online client for windows vista



## abhijit_reddevil (May 5, 2008)

Hi all,

Has anyone managed to get the 24online dialer client for windows vista? Kolkata users will be most familiar to this...this is the dialer supplied by alliance broadband for all it's users to connect to internet. The site (www.alliancekolkata.com) has only the dialer for windows XP. I have this laptop which I bought from the US which has Vista home premium and I am unable to connect to the internet with it. I have configured all the IP settings. I have tried to install the XP dialer in compatibility mode but vista is unable to install it and I had to use system restore to start the laptop normally.

I guess this is the only downside of alliance. It would be very helpful if someone provides a link to the vista dialer or tell me how to install the same in vista.

Thanks.


----------



## fuzzz (May 5, 2008)

well im using the same thing.. 24 hrs dialer in mumbai 
and i had the same problem.. but then i removed the dialer and im still able to connect to in the internet.. dont know if mine is a special case or what...but give it a try..


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (May 5, 2008)

Yeah at first, it connected without the dialer, I do not know how. Later when I tried the same trick, the login page opens. When I give the username and password, it says "you are not allowed to login from this machine".


----------



## fuzzz (May 5, 2008)

err even i used to get that message i think.. however after a restart the net works fine i guess.. cause my bro was using the comp with vista for a very long time and never had any problem with no having the dailer installed..


----------



## manas (May 5, 2008)

I also use Windows Vista and my ISP uses that 24online thing. Since the client does not work, I am using the browser based login screen. Works just fine for me.


----------



## net_addict (May 5, 2008)

if u get 'you are not allowed to login from this machine' , that means u will hve to call up alliance helpline (get it frm d site) and ask them to enable ur new MAC   id . 

there isnt any client for vista so u bookmark the login page . 

*172.16.0.1/24online/webpages/client.jsp

Me 2 in kolkata , using alliance with vista : )


----------

